
Decentralized Proofs - todsacerdoti
https://metacode.biz/openpgp/proofs
======
Whatitat90
The sample page is more interesting:
[https://metacode.biz/openpgp/key#0x6A957C9A9A9429F7](https://metacode.biz/openpgp/key#0x6A957C9A9A9429F7)

Here's the source: [https://github.com/wiktor-k/openpgp-proofs#openpgp-
proofs](https://github.com/wiktor-k/openpgp-proofs#openpgp-proofs)

